# Weekly Competition 2020-35



## Mike Hughey (Aug 25, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U F' R2 F U R' F U R2
*2. *U2 R' F2 R' U F R2 U2 R' U
*3. *F2 U R' U2 R' F' R F' U'
*4. *R2 U' F' U F' U2 F'
*5. *R F' U2 F' U2 R' F' U' F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' D2 L' U D' R' D F B R' U2 D R2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2
*2. *B D2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D L2 R' D2 F2 D' F' L'
*3. *L2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 R U' F D R2 F R' B' L' F2
*4. *B L D' R2 B' U2 B2 D2 F' L U R2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 U B2 D2
*5. *U2 L2 B R2 F D2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 R' F' D L' R' D' U2 L B

*4x4x4*
*1. *L R F2 D2 L' Rw D' F U F2 Uw' B L' F U2 B2 F' Uw2 U2 Fw F2 L2 R Fw2 F' Rw R Uw2 B2 D U2 B' F R' B' Fw' F2 L' F L2
*2. *U' L Fw R2 F' Rw' R U2 F U' L' B' F2 L' Fw' D2 R' U' F U2 F2 D' F' L' R' D2 B' Uw2 Rw' R Uw Rw' U L Rw2 U' Fw D2 R Uw2
*3. *R' U' L' R2 B Rw' D' L2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 U Fw2 Uw' Fw F' L B F' D' Uw2 R2 F2 Uw2 U B L B' F2 Uw F L Fw R D' Fw' R' D2 R' U
*4. *Rw B2 Fw' F' R U2 Fw2 Rw2 R U B' R2 Fw U2 Rw2 B' L Rw2 R Fw R' U L Rw' R Uw2 L' Rw2 R Fw' Rw Uw2 L D Uw2 U' R2 D2 R' Uw2
*5. *D B' Fw D Rw D' B' D' B2 L2 B U Fw' F L' D2 Uw2 B F' R' B' Fw F' Uw L R' B2 F2 D' Uw' Fw L F' R2 D L2 Uw2 L' R' Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *D' Lw U' B' Dw' Lw' Fw' D Uw2 Lw2 Fw F2 L2 Dw' Fw' L2 Dw2 B2 Rw' Fw' L2 Lw Fw' D2 Rw' D' Dw2 L F2 Uw' L' Fw2 L2 Rw R2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 Lw2 D U L R2 D Rw2 Dw Lw2 Fw' F D Rw U L2 Bw' D Fw' F2 L2
*2. *D' Uw U2 Lw B2 Lw2 R' Fw' Uw' L' B2 Bw' Rw' B' Uw L2 D F2 Dw' R' B Fw' Dw Uw U2 Lw' Uw' L R2 D' F' D' Fw2 Rw' D' U Lw' F' D B' Rw' D Uw Rw2 Uw' F' R2 Bw' Rw2 D2 Dw2 Uw B2 Bw F' D2 B' F' L F2
*3. *D Dw U2 Bw' R2 D Uw Lw B Rw Fw F2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 B Bw2 Rw' B R' Fw' Dw2 F2 Rw' Fw Uw F2 Lw B F2 R Uw2 U' Bw2 Lw Uw U2 F' Dw2 Fw' R D Bw' L' Bw2 D' U2 L' Lw2 Bw2 Uw' Bw Fw2 D' Dw2 Fw2 Dw' R' F2 D
*4. *Rw' Dw Uw' F' Uw' R2 Bw U' R U2 Bw Fw Dw2 Uw U' Lw' Bw' U' L2 Lw' R Uw2 U' F' L2 Lw D' B' Dw R2 Dw2 Uw L2 Lw' Dw' Rw D Fw2 R2 D' L2 Lw2 Bw2 R Uw2 R' B2 Fw' Uw' Bw' R' Fw Lw R F2 Dw Fw2 Rw2 R' F
*5. *Bw' Fw2 Dw' Rw2 D2 Dw2 B2 Fw' Dw' Bw2 Fw' D' F L Bw2 Dw' Fw L' Lw D' Fw Dw' Fw' D2 B' U' Rw Bw2 Rw F R Uw2 R B' F' Lw' Bw' R B2 F Uw' U Fw2 U' R Bw L' D2 F Dw2 B Bw Fw2 L' Lw' B2 Dw F' Lw' Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *B' 2F' 3U2 2L 2U' F2 2D2 3R' D' 3F' D2 3U2 U R' 3U' B 3F 2F2 2D 3U2 L2 2F' F D2 B2 F' 2D' B' 2R2 D2 U 2F' 3U2 2R R' 2U' F2 2U2 3F2 D2 3U2 2B 3F 2D2 2F 3U L 2L D' L2 B2 D 3F2 F2 L 2L2 2B 2D' 2L 3F2 3U2 L2 2L 3R B 3F 3U2 2U' 2B2 R'
*2. *L2 2D L' D2 3F' 2F2 3R2 R2 2B2 3F' F L 2L 2R 3U 3R2 D 2D L 3U B' 2U' U 2B 2U2 U L 2R 2B D 2U 2B 2U U L' 2L2 R' D2 2R2 2D2 B' U' 2F2 U 2R B 3F D' 2L 2U L' 2U2 3F2 2R B' 2F' 2L' R2 F 2U' 2B' 3F 2L' D 2U2 B 3F' D 3U 2U
*3. *2D' 2U' 2L' 3R' D' 3F2 L' 3U2 2F F2 L 2D 2U' B' 3F2 2D 3U 2U 2L2 2R' B 2D2 3U U2 3R 3F' 2U2 3F' 2R' 2D2 2R' 2U 2L B2 2U2 F 3R' 2R B2 3U2 2B2 2F 2R D' 2F2 3R' U2 2B 3F' 3R' B F2 2D2 3F 2L2 3U B' F2 2R2 2B2 2R' R2 3F U' L R' B2 2B' 2R' 3U
*4. *F L2 2U2 B' 2U' 3F' 2L2 2F' F D L2 B 2B' 3F' F' 3U2 2U' 3R 2R 3U' 2R2 3F 2F2 L2 3R 2R2 R' 2D' 2R2 2U' B' L R 3F F2 L2 3U' 2U 2F U L 2L 2R R 2F 2R2 F U' F 2L U' 3F2 2F2 2D 2R 2F2 F2 3R2 2R D2 2B F' 3R2 R' U2 2B2 D2 3U 2F2 3R'
*5. *3U 3F' D2 L2 3F' 2L F2 3U 2U2 U 2L2 3R' 2R 2F 2D F' U B L 2L' 2U 2L' 3R' 3F2 F2 3U L 3U B 3F U' B' F 3R 2B L2 3R2 2D2 R' D L 2U2 B 2D 2L' 3F2 F2 2U 2L 2F 2D' U L 3R' 3F' R 2U U2 2F' F2 2U' 2B' R2 3F 2F' F 3R D' L 3F

*7x7x7*
*1. *D 2D2 U L R B R2 3B L2 3L 2B2 F2 2L' 2D' 3L' 2F' 2D2 3U' 3F' 2R 2D' 3D' 2U 2L 3L 2F' 3D2 3B2 3D' 2R2 F2 2D2 B' 2F 3U2 2U' L2 3R' 2D2 2L' 3R' 3F2 F2 3L2 3F2 2D2 2F2 L2 2B 3U' U2 3F2 D2 3U F D' 2U' U 2R2 3D2 3U' 2U' 3R B2 2B2 2D2 L2 3L' 3R 3B 3D 2R2 R 3D U2 B 2B' 3D L' 2B 2R F' 2R' 3U2 2U 3B D 3L' 2U 2R2 3F2 D2 R2 D' 3L' B' L 2D2 L' 3L
*2. *3F2 3U B2 2B2 F D B2 2F2 3D' B 2F R' 2F' 3R' D2 2D 3D2 2U2 U 2F 2L2 R2 2D2 3D 2U' U' F' 3D 3B2 D 3B 2R2 2F' 2L2 B2 U2 R2 2U U R2 B 3B2 3F2 F' 3D 3F F 3U' 2F2 2L' B' 3L 3D' 3B2 3F2 3D2 3F L 3L' 3R' 2R 3F D' 3R R' 3F2 3D' 2L' 3U2 U B2 2B' 2U R' D' 2B2 3F 2R' B' D 2U2 L2 3L2 R' U' 3B2 F2 3L U B2 F2 L' 3U2 2U' 3B2 2R2 R' B2 2D' 3L
*3. *3F2 3L2 2U' 3R 2R 2U 3L2 D' 3U' U R 2F2 R 3D 2F' D' 3D' L2 3B L 3R2 B2 3U 2R' 2D' 3L' 3U' 3B2 2L 2B' 3D L' 3B' U' L 3R 3F2 3L 2B' 2U 2F D' 2D 2B' F U 3R 2R2 F' L2 B 2R2 2B' L 2R2 R' B2 R' B D 3R' B' 3U' 2U2 U2 3L 3D2 3B R 2F' 3D2 3R2 B2 3B 2L' B' 2B' 3F2 3L2 2U' L' 3R 3U2 3B F 2L' 2F 2D 3D' U' 3F 2F' L' 2R 3U2 2L' 3D2 B 3U' 3B'
*4. *3B2 L' 2R B' 2B2 3F F' L2 3L2 2B 3D 2B L' B' 2L 2R U2 3B2 R2 3D 2U R 2D' R F R2 2B2 3F2 3D2 B' F' R 2U' R2 2U' B' 2B' 2U2 R2 3B2 U 3L2 3R' 3D' R' D U2 3L D' 2D 3B' 2U2 2B2 U2 F 2R2 D' 3L' 2R B U' 3B' 3U 3F2 U 3R' D2 2D' R' 2U' 2L' 2F2 3D 2L' 3R' D' 3F 3D 2L 3R2 R B' 2L B2 3B L' 2B2 3R' B 3U' 2U' 2B' D' 3B D' L' 3R2 R' 2F' L
*5. *R2 3F F' 3D2 2R2 3B2 2F2 3D' 3L 3D 3L U F 2D 2B 2L2 3R2 2R' 2B' 2D 3R' 3U2 L 2R' 2B F 3U 2L' D' 2D2 2L' 3L2 2R' 3F' 2U' 3B 2D2 3D U' 3L 2F2 2L' 3R' 3F F D' 2R 2B' R2 U L F' 2L' 3R2 2D' U F R 2U2 3L2 U R 2D' 3U 3F D' 3U2 2L' 2D L2 2D2 3U' 2F' R' B 2B' 3L2 3D2 B' 2U2 B' 2B2 2F2 3R2 2R2 2D 2L' 2D' 2R' 3B' 3F' 2F' 2U2 2B 3B 2D' 2U' 3F' F R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 R' F2 U'
*2. *R2 U' F R F U F2 U R2 U'
*3. *F2 R' F2 U2 R' U F U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L' F' U' B R B U D' F U R2 L F2 R2 L U' F2 U' Rw Uw
*2. *U' L' F2 B D F' D' F U' B' L' B R D' R' L D U L2 R Fw Uw'
*3. *B2 U D2 L2 R D2 R D F2 D U2 R2 F' D' F' B U' D' B2 U B Rw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B U2 F L' Rw D' U' R Fw2 D' Rw2 D2 R2 D' R2 D L Rw2 R2 B D2 Uw F2 R Uw2 U2 L R2 Uw2 B Rw2 F' U' Rw2 B' D F' R2 D Uw'
*2. *B2 Fw2 Uw L' D2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 D Rw D' R' B2 Uw2 B Fw2 D Fw' U2 Fw2 Rw Fw Uw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 L' Rw' U' F' R2 D B Rw' F2 Rw R' F L Uw
*3. *R' Fw2 F' Rw' B Fw2 F' U2 Fw' L Uw Rw2 R2 B D2 Fw' L2 Rw' Uw2 U2 R2 B' D Fw R' Fw' L' Fw' D2 R' D2 Uw' B2 Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw Rw F R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw F2 L' Uw' U Lw2 Bw' D B Lw Fw D2 Fw' F' D2 R2 Uw Fw2 R U' L2 R Dw L2 Uw2 B' Bw2 F' D' Lw' Bw2 D F2 Lw' B' Fw L2 Lw2 D2 Dw Uw' Fw R' F2 D' B' R2 F L B' Fw2 Lw Fw' Lw2 Rw2 Fw' Lw' D Dw B
*2. *D2 Dw2 L2 B' Lw2 Uw2 L2 Bw F' Dw' Lw2 R' Dw2 Uw Rw2 R2 Dw' F2 D Dw2 R D B2 Bw' Dw R2 F2 L2 Rw2 Bw2 D Dw Uw F D F' R2 D2 Uw R2 D' F R' D2 Fw F L2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 Rw' Uw2 Bw2 L F2 Dw Bw R Bw L'
*3. *D2 B' Fw2 F D R Uw2 U' L' R Dw' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 B Dw F D2 B2 L2 Bw2 Lw Uw2 U Rw' F Rw2 R F Uw' U B D2 Bw' Lw U F D' B Uw2 Rw' Uw Lw D2 B F D U' Lw' Bw Dw2 U Rw' Bw R2 Dw2 F2 D B Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F' 2L2 2D 3R2 B 3R' 2D 2U' 3R B2 3R U2 L B F L2 2R 2D U 2L2 D' F2 3U' B2 L 3R 3U U' 2F2 F2 D2 2U2 2L2 2R R2 2D' F2 U' 2L2 D2 2D2 2F' F2 2D2 2U' L2 2D U2 2B' 2D2 2L2 3R D2 2L' 3R' D 3F 2F 3U' B D' 2U2 L B' R2 2B2 3F F 3U' U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D U2 3R2 3D2 2F' F2 3D 3F F' 3L 3D2 3R' 3B2 F 3U2 2U' 2L' D' 2D 3D' 3U' L' 3D2 U2 2L' D2 U2 3F' F' 2L2 3L2 2U' 3R' 2U' R' B' 3F' 2F2 U' B' 3F 2L R2 3D2 F' U B 3R2 B' 3F2 D' 2U' U2 L 3B F 2R2 U2 3R D 3D' 2U' 3F' 2D2 3U 2F' F' 2L' 2B2 3B2 L2 3B2 2R 2U2 L 3B2 3U L 3U U 2R B2 2B 3B L2 2D' B2 3B2 F' L B2 2U' U' R' 3U2 2F' 2L' R2 3B 3U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' F U' R' U R D F' D2 R D2 R'
*2. *D2 B L U2 R' B' D' U L2 R U R2 L' B2 L' B2 R U B2 L2 Uw'
*3. *R U' B' R' L' F U F' B2 L' D' U2 F' B2 L D2 F2 B U' Rw Uw2
*4. *B2 D R2 B' R' L2 F2 B2 D U R' L' F' R' D F B D2 F B2 Rw' Uw
*5. *F D B F' R2 F' R L2 D2 L' U' R F R2 F2 B L' U' D2 R Fw' Uw2
*6. *F2 D2 B R' L2 D2 R U D F2 L' D' R2 B' D2 L' R' B' U' Rw Uw'
*7. *B' L' B L F R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B F L2 D2 L' D' L Fw Uw'
*8. *D' R' U B D B R L2 B2 U2 L R2 F' U2 F D' L B2 L2 Fw Uw2
*9. *R' U' B2 U' B F2 U' D B2 R2 D L' F L' R' D' B R' F U D Rw2 Uw'
*10. *R' B' U2 R' D2 R F R U2 B' L' F R2 F D' F2 U L2 F D R2 Fw' Uw
*11. *D2 U2 B2 L2 R F2 D' U L' D2 R2 U' F2 B L2 D2 B F2 U2 F Rw' Uw2
*12. *L' F' D' R F R F' R L2 U' B' U R' U2 B' U D' R D F' R' Fw Uw
*13. *B' D U2 F U2 B' D B R B' L2 B2 D' F2 L' F' U' L F L Fw Uw'
*14. *L B2 F' U2 L2 R U' R L' U2 R2 D' R U2 F' R2 F R' B U2 Fw Uw2
*15. *F U2 F2 R U2 F2 L' U2 D F2 D2 F R' L2 F D R' L2 F2 B' U Rw2 Uw'
*16. *L2 R2 D' R' D2 B2 L' F' R' D U2 R B D R2 B' R2 L' U2 B Rw Uw'
*17. *L D2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 U B2 L' R' F2 L' U2 F2 L U2 R2 D Fw' Uw
*18. *B L' R' B2 U B2 R F B R D2 U' B' R U' R D F2 U2 Fw Uw
*19. *U' D' B U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' F' D L B L' F2 L' D U B' F Rw' Uw2
*20. *L D' L2 B L2 F' R' D2 L2 D' F' U' B2 R2 B' U L2 R' B F' D2 Rw' Uw
*21. *U L2 F2 L' R F2 R' F U' D R2 L' F2 D' R F2 U D' F' U F Rw Uw'
*22. *F2 L F2 L2 U' F U' D B R B' U L R2 F2 B D2 B F D2 U2 Fw Uw2
*23. *U L R F' R' L U L' D2 U' F L2 B2 F' L' F2 R F L' D' B2
*24. *L2 U D2 B U2 R D2 U' R' U' L D' L2 F2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*25. *B2 L' B2 R2 U R' F2 L' B D U2 R' L B F D' B R L2 Fw' Uw2
*26. *F2 L' R' F' R2 D2 F' B2 D' F2 U2 R L' B F R D' B L U2 Fw' Uw
*27. *U2 L' D' F2 U L B2 L' F' D2 R' F U' R' B2 D2 L2 F L' D2 F' Rw' Uw
*28. *B R2 D F B R2 U2 D2 R2 F2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' R B Rw' Uw
*29. *L' F' D' L D' B2 R F2 U F2 R2 L' F B' L2 D2 U2 R' D2 Fw' Uw'
*30. *D B' L2 U B D2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 F' U2 D2 L' U' B2 U R2 B Rw2 Uw'
*31. *L' F' L U' D2 F' U' B L R U' F2 B' L D2 U' R F D Rw2 Uw
*32. *U B' D L' B' D B F2 U L2 D2 U' L2 B L' U2 R' D' L D Fw' Uw
*33. *D' F D' L U' B D R U' L' F2 B' R2 L' U2 L' B U2 F Rw Uw2
*34. *D2 U2 L B R L D F' L2 R' B' U R2 U' F U' R B' U F' Rw' Uw'
*35. *D' R B' L' F' R D U R' D2 U B' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*36. *B L' D' L2 B2 D2 B2 F L2 B D B2 U2 R2 L F2 L2 U F2 U2 B Rw Uw2
*37. *B D' R' U R' U' D' F2 R L D2 U2 F' R' L' F' R' L' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*38. *D' F' R2 B2 U R2 D2 U2 F R' F2 D2 F' U' B F' L F' B' R' U Fw'
*39. *F' L2 F U2 B R L2 B' D' L2 D B F' R' D R2 L2 F U R2 Fw Uw
*40. *U' L D2 F D2 B F L F2 L' B' D' L' U' D' L2 F' R D Rw Uw'
*41. *B' D' U F' L' B' D2 F' U' F L' U' L R' U2 F B' L U Rw2 Uw2
*42. *R' B F D2 L' R U2 D B' L F' D2 B2 L2 F D F2 U B2 F' L' Fw Uw2
*43. *F R2 L U2 F2 R2 D2 U F' U' R B' U' B' U' F L2 B U R B2 Rw' Uw2
*44. *F' U B F' D' F B' D' L F D R L' B' R D' F R' L Fw Uw
*45. *L2 F' U B U B2 L R B' R' U' F R' U2 R' U D B D' U F2 Rw2 Uw2
*46. *U R' U L F B U R' F' U B U' R U' R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*47. *L' F2 R' F2 D' U R' D' F' L U B L' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' Fw' Uw'
*48. *F' U' L' R2 B L' F2 U' D' L2 D2 L2 F D' R2 F D' U' F L Fw Uw'
*49. *L2 B2 D L' R2 B2 D2 L B U' B2 U R F D2 B' L' R U2 Rw2 Uw'
*50. *L2 F2 L' U L2 B F2 U L' B F2 D F' R2 D2 B' U2 R U' Rw' Uw
*51. *D' R U' F' L' D2 R D2 B2 L' D' U2 R F' L' D R F2 U' Fw' Uw2
*52. *R2 L2 U F' R' U2 B R L2 F' L R' B' L' U2 R2 D2 R' L' Fw' Uw
*53. *F B' U' L' B D U F2 D B' U L2 U' B' F' D2 U B U F2 Rw2 Uw2
*54. *U2 D' L' U2 D2 F2 L2 F D B2 U2 L F R B' F2 D' B2 D2 B Rw' Uw'
*55. *L U' R' F B R' U2 F' R F' R B' L' U R2 F2 R2 F' D R2
*56. *R L D U L2 B' R2 D F' D L R2 F' B2 L2 D' B' R' L2 Fw' Uw'
*57. *L D B2 R2 U2 B L' U' L' B' U2 B' D2 R D L2 F' D2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*58. *B2 L2 F' D' R2 D' U' R2 L' B U2 D2 F U D2 B2 F2 U2 L D' R' Fw Uw'
*59. *U' D2 B' L' B R' D' F R D2 R B F' D2 L2 D L R U L F Rw' Uw'
*60. *R U L2 F2 D B R2 U' D L2 U R' L D L2 R2 U2 L F' Rw2 Uw2
*61. *U R2 L U2 L2 F' D R' F' B2 R' D' B2 L' B2 L F2 D2 R' F' Rw Uw'
*62. *R2 U2 F' R U2 D' B' D2 F U' B' U R B' U2 F' U R' F Rw2 Uw
*63. *B2 U R2 B2 U2 L D L R2 D' R2 D2 B F' D' F2 L F' L' Fw' Uw
*64. *R' D U R D2 R2 L B2 D F B2 U' R B F' U D F U2 L2 U' Rw
*65. *F2 L2 R2 U' L D R2 D' B2 R2 B U2 D L' R2 U2 L D2 L' F Rw Uw2
*66. *D U2 B F2 L' F' R' L2 B F' L R2 U2 B' U2 D2 B R B' R' L2 Fw' Uw
*67. *L' U' D2 L' R F R F2 U' B L' F' R2 L' D' L R U' B2 Rw'
*68. *R' D2 B' F R2 B L' B U' F L' B F U2 D2 R D R' F R' Fw Uw2
*69. *R F' D' U B2 D2 B R F L' U' F' R F2 L' B2 L2 F' L D2 Rw' Uw'
*70. *R U L' B' R' F2 U2 R U2 B' F2 U F2 U2 D2 B D' B R2 D2 U2 Fw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B' L2 D2 L2 B R2 B2 U2 B' D2 L' B' D2 R2 B2 U' B' F D R2
*2. *F' L2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 D R' B' D2 R' D' B D' L' D2
*3. *L' D2 U2 B2 R F2 R' B2 D2 L F2 U B' F R D' U2 F' D L2 R'
*4. *B2 U B' R F U R F2 D B R F2 L' B2 L' B2 L2 D2 R' U2 D2
*5. *U D F B2 L' D' L2 F2 R' B R2 D2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 B2 R2 D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R' F2 R2 U F2 R2 F R2 D' U2
*2. *R2 F2 L2 D' U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' L' D2 R' U2 B L' D2 U' R'
*3. *D' L2 D' F' U L F2 U' F R U2 R2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F D2 B'
*4. *F' B' U' F' L' B R2 F' L B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' U2 B D2 F2
*5. *L2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 R2 F R' B' F D' U' L B2 D B U2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 F U2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 D F' R2 D' L D' F D U2 R
*2. *R2 U2 D' L' F U B2 D' R2 F D B2 R2 U2 D' R2 F2 B2 D' L2 D'
*3. *D B2 R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' L' R2 U' R2 B' D' B2 D' F U
*4. *F2 L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U' F2 D U2 B' D2 F D U2 R' U L' R2
*5. *R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D' U L' R U' L' B' L2 F U' L2 D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 U2 B2 L F2 L F2 L B2 L2 R' U' B' L D' U B2 L' U' L' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R F2 L D2 B2 D2 U2 L' U2 L2 D R B R2 F R' B2 U L2 F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U F R' F2 D' B R D2 R' U L2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R F' R' F2 R' U2 R F2 U
*3. *L2 R2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 B D2 F2 R' F2 D B' L2 F' U F D R U2
*4. *Rw U' Rw D Uw' L Rw' R U' F2 L D' U2 R2 Fw R2 Fw' D B2 U2 Fw U' L Uw Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw2 D L Rw R Fw2 D Uw' Rw F D2 Uw' U

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' F U' F R' U F2
*3. *U2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 U2 F' L2 F' U L2 B2 L D' F' R U
*4. *D' B' Rw F' D2 Rw' B2 L2 Rw' D2 Uw U2 L' R Uw' L2 D2 B U' F U B D Uw' B2 D Fw2 Uw L Rw' R' U Fw' Uw L' Rw' Uw2 R' D2 B'
*5. *B' Dw2 B2 Dw' Bw2 L' B2 Bw2 Fw' L' Fw' L2 Lw2 R' D2 Uw' Lw Dw2 Fw2 L2 F' Lw B' Rw2 Dw U2 R Uw' U2 Lw' Dw' F D Fw2 F2 L2 D' Lw D' L' Rw' R2 U Bw2 U2 B' L Uw Lw Rw2 R2 D Dw Uw L' Bw' F' D U' Lw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F' R' U F' U F U'
*3. *D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 F D2 L' F L' R2 D F L' F2 R' F'
*4. *B2 D Fw L B2 R D Uw' U2 Rw2 R' B' Uw L' R' Fw2 L2 Rw2 R B' D2 B2 L2 Uw' U' Fw2 L2 B Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw B R2 B Fw' Uw Rw U2
*5. *Bw' D Lw F' Lw Rw' U' L2 D' Uw2 Fw F D2 Uw2 R2 Dw2 Bw' Lw' R2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw F' L2 Dw2 B' L2 Lw' B2 U Rw U2 F R2 Bw' D2 R' Uw L' Lw' Uw2 B2 Dw L Lw' Dw U' Fw L2 B2 D2 Dw' Lw2 Fw' D Bw2 Fw2 R Dw2 U2
*6. *2F' 3U2 3F2 2F' R B L 2R2 F2 R' F D 3F' 2L 3R' R 3F 3R2 2R 2D2 2B 2F' 3U2 2U' 2F' 2L' R' 2D' 2B 3F' R' 2U U 3F' F2 2D2 2F' 2L 3R' 3F2 3U 3R B U2 3R' F' U2 3F2 R 3U' 2U 3R' 2U F' 2U2 3R F 2U' U 3F2 2U' L' 2B2 U2 3R R2 D2 B 3F2 2F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R U' F U' F2 R2 U' R U'
*3. *U2 R2 F U2 F R2 F R2 U2 R2 B' L' B' R2 U' B D L U F D'
*4. *U2 Fw2 L2 B' F2 Uw' Fw' Rw B2 F' L D Rw' B' F Uw Rw' Fw Uw2 U2 B2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 D R D2 B2 L' Fw2 F' Rw' D2 L Fw2 Rw Fw' U' L U2
*5. *Bw2 Dw B' Fw2 R2 F U Rw2 D2 Uw' F Rw R Dw Uw' Bw D U F L B2 Uw2 Lw2 D2 L2 Rw' F' L2 Rw U2 Fw' L2 Uw' R2 Bw2 L2 Lw Rw B2 Uw Lw' Rw2 R Bw F' Dw Rw D2 Fw' Lw2 Rw' Uw R' Dw' L Bw2 Lw2 D2 Bw2 F2
*6. *2D 2U U' 2R' R' 3U 2U2 2B R2 2B' L2 F L' 2F2 R2 B' 2B 2F2 2D 2F F U' 2L 2R2 3F' R2 2B2 F 2L 3F' L2 R U2 B2 2B2 F' U F 2D2 R2 2F2 3R2 3U2 2F 2R 3F 2D2 2B F2 3U 3R' D' L 2R' 2B 2D 3R' R2 2U R' D 2D' U' 2B R D' 2L' 2R 2B2 L
*7. *2R 2U2 3F' L 3L2 3R 2D2 B2 U 2F' 2L2 3R' R' F' U' B2 3F F2 3D2 3U' F' L 2B2 3B F' 3D' 3U' 3F 2L' D2 U' L' 3L 3R' 2R 3F 3R2 U2 3B2 3F' D' 2U2 B' 3F 2L' 3F 2F2 F 3R2 3D2 3B F2 3U 2R B2 3F2 F' 2U R2 3D2 2U' 3L' 3F 2R' R 2D2 3R' 2B 2U' 2F' 3D2 3R 2B F 3R' 2F2 2R2 2B2 2F' 2R D 3D2 3U 3L' 3F 2R2 2D U' R' F 2R2 2D2 2F' 3D' 2U U 2F' D2 3F' 3D'

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR2- DL5+ UL5- U2+ R3+ D3+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U5+ R3+ D6+ L2+ ALL4+ UR 
*2. *UR4+ DR4+ DL5+ UL0+ U5+ R1+ D5+ L4+ ALL0+ y2 U3+ R5+ D1+ L1- ALL5- DL UL 
*3. *UR6+ DR1- DL3+ UL1+ U4+ R1- D6+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 U4+ R5- D4- L3- ALL5+ UR DR 
*4. *UR5+ DR6+ DL0+ UL0+ U3+ R4- D0+ L1+ ALL5- y2 U5- R4+ D2- L6+ ALL2+ UR DL UL 
*5. *UR2+ DR4+ DL0+ UL3+ U2+ R6+ D5+ L1- ALL0+ y2 U4- R0+ D6+ L1- ALL1+ UR DR UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B' U' B' R L' B L r b u'
*2. *L U' B' U' L U' R' L' b' u
*3. *R' U R' B L B' R' L l r' b u
*4. *L U' L' B L B' L r u
*5. *L' B' U' B R U' L' r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (5, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -4) / (6, 4)
*4. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (0, 4) / (-5, -1)
*5. *(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (-3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R U R' U R' U' R' L U' B'
*2. *R U R B' L U R' L' R' L' B'
*3. *L B U R L' B L U L' U R'
*4. *L R B U B L' U R L U' L
*5. *L U L B' L B' R B' U' L' U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R' U F' R' F2 U R' U
*3. *L2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 R' F' D2 R2 D' L' R' B2 F U'
*4. *Uw' B F' U2 B R2 D' Rw2 R' Fw' Rw' R Uw2 L' Fw' L2 R B' F R2 B' D2 Uw2 U2 L' R B2 D F' Rw' U' F Uw' B2 Fw2 D' F D Rw2 U2
*5. *D' Lw Fw' Lw' U F' U R' Bw' F Rw' Uw L R Uw U Fw D2 B Fw Lw' Uw' R' F' L Lw' Rw2 D2 Lw2 R2 F2 L' Lw' U' F Lw U' B2 Lw' D Fw2 Lw2 R2 D B Dw2 Uw U Rw F Uw B2 Bw2 F' Lw' R' D2 Uw' Bw2 Uw'
*OH. *R U B' L' F2 R L' D B' R2 L2 B2 L2 F L2 B' L2 D2 F'
*Clock. *UR0+ DR5+ DL4- UL6+ U3+ R5+ D3- L5- ALL5+ y2 U3+ R5- D1- L4+ ALL4+ DL UL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *R B' L U' B R' B' l' r u
*Square-1. *(6, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0)
*Skewb. *L R B' R B' U R U' L R U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F' L f l L' b' l r b L B L B L R F' L R'
*2. *R' l L' B L' b' r b' l F' L B' R' B R' B' F
*3. *L' b' f' F' r' f r' b' r' L F' L' B L' B R
*4. *r f F' l b' f l b' l' L' R F' L' R F' L F'
*5. *r' f l f' r' b' r F L F L R B R' B F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw L R' Uw' Rw' U' Lw' Bw' U L Uw Rw Bw Lw' Uw' Rw' Uw' Bw' Lw
*2. *Rw' Bw L B' Lw' U' Bw' Uw' L' B' Rw' Bw' Uw Rw' Lw' Uw' Rw' Bw' l r
*3. *Uw Lw Uw' U' B Uw L' R Lw' U' Rw' B Uw Lw Uw' Lw Bw' Uw' Rw' Bw' Lw u' l r b
*4. *Uw Bw' L' R' Bw' R B Rw' U' Bw' L Bw' Uw Rw' Bw Lw Uw Lw' Bw u' l' r'
*5. *Lw B Rw' U' Lw L' Bw R B Lw' U' Rw' Uw' Lw' Bw Rw Lw' Rw Uw u r b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D R2 D L U L D R2 U L D R U2 R D L2 U R2 D2 L2 U2 L D R2 U R D2 L D R U2 L D2 L U2 R D L2 U R3 D L3 U2 R D3 L
*2. *D2 R U2 L D2 R2 U L D R U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L D R U R D L2 U R2 D L3 U R2 D2 R U L2 D L D R2 U L2 U R D2 R U2 L2
*3. *R2 D L D L U2 R2 D L2 U R D2 R U2 L D2 R D L U2 R D2 L2 U3 R2 D3 L U2 R D R U2 L D R D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U3 R2 D3 L U3 R D3
*4. *D2 R U L D R2 U L2 D R2 U2 L D R U L2 D2 R D L U2 R D2 L U3 R D2 R U2 L D3 L U3 R2 D2 R U L U R D L D2 R U L2 D R2 U L2 U
*5. *R D2 R U L2 U R2 D L D L U2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U3 L2 D3 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U R D L2 U R U R D2 L3 U2 R3 U L3 D R3 D2 L3 U2 R3 U L3 D2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F2 L2 D' L2 U R2 U' B2 D R F2 L D F2 U2 L B' R D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B' R B L' U D R D F U R2 U D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B' R2 D2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 F' R D' F' L B F' R D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D B2 F2 R' U2 L B2 R' B2 L U2 R U' R' F' L2 B' L' U B' D F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' L R' U B2 F' D' B2 U' B R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D L2 D U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 L U2 L F' U' B R2 F R2
*2. *U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 F2 L F' L2 U2 L F' L U' B2 U2
*3. *R2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 U B2 D L F2 D U2 B U2 L' U2 B F
*4. *B2 L2 B' R U' L B' U' F' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 B2 L' D2
*5. *D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F D F R B2 L2 F' L' B2 L' R

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UB UL UF UB UR UF UB UL UB UR UB UR UF UL LB UB UL RF UF UR UL UB UR UF LB UL LB RF RB UB UL UF UR RB UR LF UL UF UR LF UL UF DF RF DL LF DR DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB RB UL+2 LB UL-2 DR+2 DF LF+ DR-2 DB+ RB+2 UR UF+ DB RB+
*2. *UR UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UF UL UF UR UF UR LB UL UF LB RF UR UB UL UF UB RF UR UF UB RF RB UR UB LF UL UF UR LB UL UF RB UR UB LB RB LF DF LF DL DB LB DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR+2 UB LB-2 RF UR+2 DB+2 LB+2 DB
*3. *UF UR UF UR UF UL UB UL UB UL UF UR UL UF UB RF UF UL LB UL UF UR UB UL UF LB UB UL UF RB UR RB LF UF UR UB UL UF UR RB UB UR RF LF DB RB DB DF RF LF DR DF RF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF+2 UL LF+ DR+2 RB UB+ LB+2 UB LB-2 LF DR+ UR RF-
*4. *UF UR UF UB UR UB UL UF UB UR UB UL UF UL LB UL LB RF UF UR RF UF UR UF UR UL UB UL RB LF UL UB UR RF UF UL UF RB UR RF UF RB LF DB LB UL RB UR UF LF DF RF DL DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR RF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LB+ UL UF- LB+2 DL+2 LF+ UF+2 DB DL-2
*5. *UF UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UL UF LB UB RF UR UF UR UB UL UF UR RF UR RB UB UR LF UF UR UL UF UB UR UF LB UL RB LF DB DR RB DR RB DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UB UF+2 LF UF-2 DB+2 DR RF+ UR+2 RF- DB+


----------



## didiask (Aug 30, 2020)

2x2: 3.73
4.44, (5.06), (3.04), 3.11, 3.63

3x3: 10.07
(11.68), 11.29, 9.35, (8.79), 9.58

4x4: 43.02
42.74, 44.67, 41.66, (49.78), (37.18)

5x5: 1:17.91
(1:23.17), (1:08.67), 1:20.89, 1:17.78, 1:15.05

7x7: 3:46.01
3:38.24, 3:47.74, (3:33.84), 3:52.05, (3:52.21)

3OH: 19.82
22.92, 18.85, (16.70), 17.68, (23.15)

234 relay: 57.37

234567 relay: 9:03.48

Square-1: 40.26
(30.85), 34.87, 42.51, (58.69), 43.41

Megaminx: 1:39.33
1:31.99, 1:44.68, 1:41.32, (1:50.81), (1:19.19)

Pyraminx: 6.67
7.80, 6.60, (9.76), (4.90), 5.60

Skewb: 11.32
(9.12), 12.10, 9.14, (15.70), 12.73


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 31, 2020)

Got a 4x4 PB single and still ended up in last place...i should really learn a legitimate speed method for 4x4 haha


----------



## quing (Aug 31, 2020)

15-puzzle: 11.99
9.24, (8.34), (14.26), 12.59, 14.13

2-3-4 relay: 1:15.12


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2020)

Results for week 35: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegern, and fun at the joy!

*2x2x2*(92)
1.  1.52 asacuber
2.  1.74 Legomanz
3.  1.87 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  1.92 Khairur Rachim
5.  1.97 OriginalUsername
6.  2.09 BradyCubes08
6.  2.09 TipsterTrickster
8.  2.38 wuque man
9.  2.42 JoXCuber
10.  2.66 Luke Garrett
11.  2.76 NathanaelCubes
11.  2.76 Logan
13.  3.12 jason3141
14.  3.15 Heewon Seo
15.  3.19 Dream Cubing
16.  3.22 Kylegadj
17.  3.23 typo56
18.  3.31 Lim Hung
19.  3.33 Trig0n
20.  3.38 Antto Pitkänen
21.  3.39 JChambers13
22.  3.40 FaLoL
23.  3.41 MCuber
24.  3.56 Sean Hartman
25.  3.57 cuberkid10
26.  3.64 Fred Lang
27.  3.67 BraydenTheCuber
28.  3.68 Michael DeLaRosa
29.  3.71 u Cube
30.  3.73 didiask
31.  3.74 [email protected]
32.  3.77 Pratyush Manas
33.  3.78 d2polld
34.  3.79 G2013
35.  3.83 VJW
36.  3.86 DGCubes
37.  3.98 fun at the joy
38.  3.99 cubingpatrol
39.  4.04 ElephantCuber
40.  4.08 lumes2121
41.  4.12 dollarstorecubes
42.  4.18 quing
43.  4.22 wearephamily1719
43.  4.22 VIBE_ZT
45.  4.25 BLCuber8
46.  4.26 BenChristman1
47.  4.29 BradenTheMagician
48.  4.39 sigalig
49.  4.41 João Vinicius
50.  4.48 NewoMinx
51.  4.52 abunickabhi
52.  4.56 colegemuth
53.  4.57 Cale S
54.  4.62 bennettstouder
55.  4.66 skewby_cuber
56.  4.75 Cooki348
57.  4.78 MattP98
58.  4.91 Liam Wadek
59.  5.16 aarush vasanadu
60.  5.20 swankfukinc
61.  5.30 xyzzy
62.  5.36 Schmizee
62.  5.36 I'm A Cuber
64.  5.47 Codanovia
65.  5.52 John Benwell
66.  5.57 Cuz Red
67.  5.62 InlandEmpireCuber
68.  5.80 trangium
69.  5.86 tobiaz
70.  6.05 SmallTownCuber
71.  6.26 filmip
72.  6.32 LittleLumos
73.  6.52 nevinscph
74.  6.54 OriEy
75.  6.72 26doober
76.  6.77 PingPongCuber
77.  7.17 ichcubegern
78.  7.68 danvie
79.  7.91 idrkmans
80.  8.07 Jrg
81.  8.15 Mike Hughey
82.  8.29 Gnome
83.  8.46 dnguyen2204
84.  8.93 N4Cubing
85.  9.20 EngineeringBrian
86.  9.45 freshcuber.de
87.  9.49 sporteisvogel
88.  9.54 thomas.sch
89.  9.67 [email protected]
90.  9.74 One Wheel
91.  10.68 Jacck
92.  12.78 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(123)
1.  7.42 wuque man
2.  7.48 Luke Garrett
3.  7.62 gottagitgud


Spoiler



4.  7.81 riz3ndrr
5.  8.05 AidanNoogie
6.  8.14 Khairur Rachim
7.  8.15 Legomanz
8.  8.52 cuberkid10
9.  8.60 OriginalUsername
10.  8.68 ExultantCarn
11.  8.71 thecubingwizard
12.  8.76 Heewon Seo
13.  8.85 jason3141
14.  8.96 JChambers13
15.  9.08 Lim Hung
16.  9.12 Dream Cubing
17.  9.20 asacuber
18.  9.33 NewoMinx
19.  9.69 Henry Lipka
19.  9.69 Logan
21.  9.74 Samuel Kevin
22.  9.76 Cale S
23.  9.80 Kylegadj
23.  9.80 BradenTheMagician
25.  9.91 JoXCuber
25.  9.91 Sean Hartman
27.  9.94 BradyCubes08
28.  9.97 dollarstorecubes
29.  9.98 NathanaelCubes
30.  9.99 MCuber
31.  10.01 fun at the joy
31.  10.01 MTOBEIYF
33.  10.07 didiask
34.  10.26 DGCubes
35.  10.27 Coinman_
36.  10.39 vishwasankarcubing
37.  10.58 G2013
38.  10.66 sigalig
39.  10.68 Cooki348
40.  10.69 MegaminxMan
41.  10.73 Keenan Johnson
42.  10.83 Ontricus
43.  10.84 Imran Rahman
44.  10.93 DhruvA
45.  11.03 Fred Lang
46.  11.05 quing
47.  11.09 ichcubegern
48.  11.26 FaLoL
49.  11.27 20luky3
50.  11.29 cubingpatrol
51.  11.31 OJ Cubing
52.  11.38 Nutybaconator
53.  11.41 RandomPerson84
54.  11.47 Michael DeLaRosa
55.  11.52 MattP98
56.  11.57 BraydenTheCuber
57.  11.62 typo56
58.  11.64 TheNoobCuber
59.  11.79 lumes2121
60.  11.98 d2polld
60.  11.98 u Cube
62.  12.28 VJW
63.  12.43 Utkarsh Ashar
64.  12.53 wearephamily1719
65.  12.65 BLCuber8
66.  12.83 João Vinicius
67.  12.85 Cuz Red
68.  13.02 Antto Pitkänen
69.  13.04 xyzzy
70.  13.13 trangium
71.  13.21 KingCanyon
72.  13.28 ngmh
73.  13.34 nico_german_cuber
74.  13.50 Rollercoasterben
75.  13.74 abunickabhi
76.  13.96 Liam Wadek
77.  14.39 ican97
78.  14.46 PingPongCuber
79.  14.68 thatkid
80.  14.76 nevinscph
81.  14.82 pizzacrust
82.  14.85 Schmizee
83.  14.98 ElephantCuber
84.  15.01 aarush vasanadu
85.  15.02 danvie
86.  15.34 revaldoah
86.  15.34 dnguyen2204
88.  15.40 VIBE_ZT
89.  15.54 rj
90.  15.62 bh13
91.  15.77 bennettstouder
92.  16.06 SmallTownCuber
93.  16.42 colegemuth
94.  16.50 breadears
95.  16.88 I'm A Cuber
96.  16.99 [email protected]
97.  17.51 Petri Krzywacki
98.  17.55 swankfukinc
99.  18.05 26doober
100.  18.30 LittleLumos
101.  18.31 OriEy
102.  18.37 Codanovia
103.  18.46 InlandEmpireCuber
104.  18.74 John Benwell
105.  19.10 Heath Flick
106.  20.91 Pratyush Manas
107.  21.45 Juan Peralta
108.  22.43 Jrg
109.  22.95 Gnome
110.  23.04 tobiaz
111.  23.75 GC1998
112.  25.35 sporteisvogel
113.  25.63 EngineeringBrian
114.  26.05 One Wheel
115.  27.51 [email protected]
116.  28.01 freshcuber.de
117.  28.64 matt boeren
118.  28.83 RyuKagamine
119.  32.73 swburk
120.  33.80 thomas.sch
121.  35.21 filmip
122.  36.73 Jacck
123.  40.02 MatsBergsten


*4x4x4*(76)
1.  28.26 cuberkid10
2.  30.91 Magdamini
3.  31.38 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  32.08 wuque man
5.  32.27 Heewon Seo
6.  32.43 thecubingwizard
7.  33.11 OriginalUsername
8.  34.50 Lim Hung
9.  35.36 JChambers13
10.  35.54 Sean Hartman
11.  36.23 G2013
12.  36.82 Logan
13.  36.87 Dream Cubing
14.  36.98 Luke Garrett
15.  37.17 NewoMinx
16.  38.05 fun at the joy
17.  38.99 ichcubegern
18.  39.14 MCuber
19.  39.90 FaLoL
20.  41.05 cubingpatrol
21.  42.25 20luky3
22.  42.53 Michael DeLaRosa
23.  42.73 BradenTheMagician
24.  43.02 didiask
25.  44.67 typo56
26.  45.05 abunickabhi
27.  45.41 Henry Lipka
28.  45.53 DGCubes
29.  45.70 nevinscph
30.  46.31 sigalig
31.  47.19 xyzzy
32.  47.34 MattP98
33.  47.84 Antto Pitkänen
34.  48.46 Cooki348
35.  48.83 Imran Rahman
36.  49.61 Keenan Johnson
36.  49.61 NathanaelCubes
38.  49.82 wearephamily1719
39.  50.59 BraydenTheCuber
40.  52.24 thatkid
41.  53.01 UnknownCanvas
42.  53.13 John Benwell
43.  54.69 Liam Wadek
44.  56.11 Cuz Red
45.  56.15 swankfukinc
46.  56.56 VIBE_ZT
47.  56.93 d2polld
48.  57.02 u Cube
49.  57.34 Gnome
50.  57.88 lumes2121
51.  58.41 ElephantCuber
52.  1:00.72 bennettstouder
53.  1:01.23 I'm A Cuber
54.  1:02.58 [email protected]
55.  1:02.68 OriEy
56.  1:04.40 nico_german_cuber
57.  1:04.41 breadears
58.  1:05.58 bh13
59.  1:07.10 SmallTownCuber
60.  1:07.73 LittleLumos
61.  1:08.42 aarush vasanadu
62.  1:08.53 VJW
63.  1:11.82 Petri Krzywacki
64.  1:12.94 InlandEmpireCuber
65.  1:18.44 Schmizee
66.  1:25.53 Jrg
67.  1:28.44 sporteisvogel
68.  1:28.60 One Wheel
69.  1:32.72 26doober
70.  1:35.70 freshcuber.de
71.  1:35.96 [email protected]
72.  1:41.21 dnguyen2204
73.  1:57.03 Jacck
74.  1:57.56 thomas.sch
75.  2:16.82 MatsBergsten
76.  2:41.91 EngineeringBrian


*5x5x5*(55)
1.  58.58 OriginalUsername
2.  1:00.32 Dream Cubing
3.  1:00.55 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:03.30 thecubingwizard
5.  1:04.21 Lim Hung
6.  1:07.99 Heewon Seo
7.  1:08.03 NewoMinx
8.  1:08.05 ichcubegern
9.  1:09.30 Khairur Rachim
10.  1:11.84 Luke Garrett
11.  1:12.37 wuque man
12.  1:13.07 jason3141
13.  1:15.89 sigalig
14.  1:17.22 fun at the joy
15.  1:17.33 Henry Lipka
16.  1:17.91 didiask
17.  1:19.80 G2013
18.  1:21.78 nikodem.rudy
19.  1:22.03 nevinscph
20.  1:22.28 MCuber
21.  1:23.98 xyzzy
22.  1:27.00 abunickabhi
23.  1:28.40 Michael DeLaRosa
24.  1:28.47 BradenTheMagician
25.  1:31.98 VJW
26.  1:33.96 typo56
27.  1:37.27 Antto Pitkänen
28.  1:41.88 cubingpatrol
29.  1:42.50 Cooki348
30.  1:43.87 Liam Wadek
31.  1:44.51 NathanaelCubes
32.  1:45.08 ElephantCuber
33.  1:45.49 Gnome
34.  1:47.62 [email protected]
35.  1:53.39 OriEy
36.  1:54.19 swankfukinc
37.  1:58.74 thatkid
38.  2:02.80 d2polld
39.  2:05.55 I'm A Cuber
40.  2:18.09 One Wheel
41.  2:19.74 nico_german_cuber
42.  2:21.23 26doober
43.  2:25.64 Petri Krzywacki
44.  2:25.69 InlandEmpireCuber
45.  2:39.08 Jrg
46.  2:47.42 [email protected]
47.  2:48.56 wearephamily1719
48.  2:57.82 sporteisvogel
49.  3:08.08 Jacck
50.  3:21.02 thomas.sch
51.  3:30.66 freshcuber.de
52.  4:04.97 aarush vasanadu
53.  4:06.23 MatsBergsten
54.  DNF UnknownCanvas
54.  DNF Cuz Red


*6x6x6*(23)
1.  1:42.83 Dream Cubing
2.  1:53.06 Lim Hung
3.  1:57.11 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:01.07 Coinman_
5.  2:02.76 NewoMinx
6.  2:15.09 sigalig
7.  2:23.28 xyzzy
8.  2:26.20 Keroma12
9.  2:35.70 nevinscph
10.  2:57.74 Liam Wadek
11.  3:13.30 Antto Pitkänen
12.  3:15.50 cubingpatrol
13.  3:28.80 Gnome
14.  3:29.43 OriEy
15.  3:36.57 swankfukinc
16.  4:11.77 One Wheel
17.  5:01.92 [email protected]
18.  5:08.34 Jacck
19.  5:23.15 thomas.sch
20.  5:31.77 sporteisvogel
21.  5:41.86 26doober
22.  6:33.38 freshcuber.de
23.  7:30.08 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(20)
1.  2:19.65 Dream Cubing
2.  2:26.00 Lim Hung
3.  2:56.97 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  3:30.15 nevinscph
5.  3:46.01 didiask
6.  3:53.61 fun at the joy
7.  4:02.77 nikodem.rudy
8.  5:00.99 Antto Pitkänen
9.  5:09.29 OriEy
10.  5:10.41 Gnome
11.  5:13.39 Liam Wadek
12.  5:15.29 swankfukinc
13.  6:17.41 One Wheel
14.  7:37.85 [email protected]
15.  7:51.61 Jrg
16.  8:30.87 sporteisvogel
17.  8:31.60 thomas.sch
18.  10:16.20 freshcuber.de
19.  DNF João Vinicius
19.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(29)
1.  4.19 asacuber
2.  4.29 Legomanz
3.  4.60 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  6.31 Khairur Rachim
5.  6.50 OriginalUsername
6.  7.76 TipsterTrickster
7.  8.10 Trig0n
8.  10.62 u Cube
9.  11.47 [email protected]
10.  13.50 G2013
11.  13.70 sigalig
12.  14.01 NathanaelCubes
13.  14.04 typo56
14.  14.13 fun at the joy
15.  17.45 BraydenTheCuber
16.  20.81 MattP98
17.  25.91 nevinscph
18.  26.38 John Benwell
19.  28.70 dollarstorecubes
20.  31.83 MatsBergsten
21.  38.84 BenChristman1
22.  44.82 LittleLumos
23.  47.34 Jacck
24.  1:17.62 26doober
25.  2:02.54 [email protected]
26.  DNF aarush vasanadu
26.  DNF ichcubegern
26.  DNF I'm A Cuber
26.  DNF thomas.sch


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(27)
1.  16.92 elliottk_
2.  19.71 G2013
3.  21.05 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  34.21 RandomPerson84
4.  34.21 NathanaelCubes
6.  38.18 typo56
7.  39.93 ican97
8.  41.21 Keroma12
9.  50.32 bilbo07
10.  59.30 MattP98
11.  1:02.10 fun at the joy
12.  1:07.00 JChambers13
13.  1:10.78 nevinscph
14.  1:21.99 MatsBergsten
15.  1:34.85 thatkid
16.  1:56.24 LittleLumos
17.  2:44.74 Jacck
18.  2:50.61 ichcubegern
19.  3:15.47 d2polld
20.  3:34.72 filmip
21.  3:44.19 matt boeren
22.  4:38.83 dnguyen2204
23.  6:14.43 [email protected]
24.  6:31.20 nico_german_cuber
25.  8:28.51 I'm A Cuber
26.  DNF wearephamily1719
26.  DNF 26doober


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(7)
1.  1:37.25 elliottk_
2.  1:39.13 sigalig
3.  3:59.71 typo56


Spoiler



4.  4:13.91 nevinscph
5.  7:10.71 MatsBergsten
6.  7:11.99 fun at the joy
7.  10:23.82 Jacck


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  3:22.82 sigalig
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF nevinscph
2.  DNF G2013
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF bilbo07

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(7)
1.  27/31 55:57 Keroma12
2.  4/5 14:30 fun at the joy
3.  6/9 51:28 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  3/4 19:52 Jacck
5.  1/2 2:51 MattP98
5.  1/2 20:00 26doober
5.  1/3 22:21 dnguyen2204


*3x3x3 one-handed*(72)
1.  11.35 riz3ndrr
2.  12.29 Luke Garrett
3.  12.32 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  13.16 OriginalUsername
5.  13.86 wuque man
6.  14.68 Dream Cubing
7.  15.33 asacuber
8.  15.61 Legomanz
9.  16.26 ichcubegern
10.  16.67 JoXCuber
11.  16.81 Kylegadj
12.  16.89 Sean Hartman
13.  17.09 fun at the joy
14.  17.13 NathanaelCubes
14.  17.13 jason3141
16.  17.39 NewoMinx
17.  17.69 cuberkid10
18.  17.85 xyzzy
19.  18.40 MCuber
20.  18.60 Nutybaconator
21.  18.78 Logan
22.  19.13 MTOBEIYF
23.  19.18 Utkarsh Ashar
24.  19.33 G2013
25.  19.34 BradenTheMagician
26.  19.82 didiask
27.  20.88 abunickabhi
28.  20.89 Henry Lipka
29.  20.93 typo56
30.  21.36 FaLoL
31.  21.58 Ontricus
32.  21.59 DGCubes
33.  22.35 quing
34.  23.41 TheNoobCuber
35.  23.43 Liam Wadek
36.  23.58 BraydenTheCuber
37.  23.99 KingCanyon
38.  24.69 d2polld
39.  25.17 revaldoah
40.  26.76 ican97
41.  26.92 lumes2121
42.  27.42 MattP98
43.  28.32 VIBE_ZT
44.  28.49 Cuz Red
45.  28.57 nico_german_cuber
46.  29.77 ElephantCuber
47.  30.42 nevinscph
48.  31.00 OriEy
49.  32.12 wearephamily1719
50.  32.27 Cooki348
51.  32.29 I'm A Cuber
52.  32.79 swankfukinc
53.  33.45 cubingpatrol
54.  35.02 Petri Krzywacki
55.  35.18 aarush vasanadu
56.  36.40 OJ Cubing
57.  39.51 InlandEmpireCuber
58.  39.92 [email protected]
59.  40.06 freshcuber.de
60.  41.99 Juan Peralta
61.  42.75 Gnome
62.  42.98 26doober
63.  46.72 One Wheel
64.  48.99 LittleLumos
65.  1:03.22 sporteisvogel
66.  1:07.16 dnguyen2204
67.  1:10.73 matt boeren
68.  1:15.45 Jacck
69.  1:15.54 thomas.sch
70.  1:16.90 [email protected]
71.  4:05.58 MatsBergsten
72.  DNF danvie


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  20.45 Lim Hung
2.  31.16 OriginalUsername
3.  1:37.33 One Wheel


Spoiler



4.  4:22.96 Gnome
5.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(8)
1.  29.75 fun at the joy
2.  40.63 ichcubegern
3.  46.34 [email protected]


Spoiler



4.  1:40.86 Gnome
5.  1:47.96 thomas.sch
6.  2:19.33 MatsBergsten
7.  2:30.53 26doober
8.  3:24.63 matt boeren


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  24.33 (26, 22, 25) Cale S
2.  25.33 (25, 23, 28) Sebastien
3.  49.00 (52, 46, 49) dnguyen2204


Spoiler



4.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) asacuber
4.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) filmip
4.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) MattP98
4.  DNF (44, DNF, DNS) 26doober


*2-3-4 Relay*(40)
1.  37.86 cuberkid10
2.  42.87 Heewon Seo
3.  43.72 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  47.69 Dream Cubing
5.  48.14 OriginalUsername
6.  51.36 Luke Garrett
7.  55.15 JChambers13
8.  57.37 didiask
9.  57.63 fun at the joy
10.  58.73 MCuber
11.  59.99 Michael DeLaRosa
12.  1:00.03 Logan
13.  1:00.27 cubingpatrol
14.  1:01.09 abunickabhi
15.  1:02.85 ichcubegern
16.  1:06.83 BraydenTheCuber
17.  1:07.84 Liam Wadek
18.  1:09.13 wearephamily1719
19.  1:09.36 Antto Pitkänen
20.  1:09.80 Cooki348
21.  1:11.56 nevinscph
22.  1:12.44 typo56
23.  1:15.12 quing
24.  1:17.31 John Benwell
25.  1:21.24 VIBE_ZT
26.  1:23.94 lumes2121
27.  1:28.15 OriEy
28.  1:30.39 aarush vasanadu
29.  1:31.60 d2polld
30.  1:33.29 Gnome
31.  1:33.33 LittleLumos
32.  1:34.94 [email protected]
33.  1:46.47 One Wheel
34.  1:47.42 InlandEmpireCuber
35.  1:55.25 dnguyen2204
36.  2:18.57 [email protected]
37.  2:21.22 26doober
38.  2:33.19 sporteisvogel
39.  3:09.90 thomas.sch
40.  3:19.17 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(23)
1.  1:48.82 OriginalUsername
2.  1:54.98 Khairur Rachim
3.  2:01.50 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:08.34 Heewon Seo
5.  2:17.66 fun at the joy
6.  2:24.48 Michael DeLaRosa
7.  2:36.64 nevinscph
8.  2:45.31 Antto Pitkänen
9.  2:47.55 abunickabhi
10.  2:49.16 Cooki348
11.  2:52.95 cubingpatrol
12.  3:17.15 Liam Wadek
13.  3:28.49 Gnome
14.  3:29.86 LittleLumos
15.  3:49.51 OriEy
16.  4:32.62 One Wheel
17.  4:46.25 26doober
18.  4:55.16 [email protected]
19.  5:08.08 sporteisvogel
20.  5:34.44 aarush vasanadu
21.  6:06.13 thomas.sch
22.  8:12.02 MatsBergsten
23.  DNF Dream Cubing


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  3:39.66 Dream Cubing
2.  4:14.41 ichcubegern
3.  4:38.28 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  5:45.08 cubingpatrol
5.  6:14.52 Antto Pitkänen
6.  6:55.23 Gnome
7.  7:08.27 OriEy
8.  9:09.70 One Wheel
9.  10:21.71 26doober
10.  10:35.91 [email protected]
11.  11:08.51 sporteisvogel
12.  11:41.64 thomas.sch
13.  14:54.26 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  6:17.76 Dream Cubing
2.  7:43.07 ichcubegern
3.  8:09.29 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  9:03.48 didiask
5.  10:15.69 BradenTheMagician
6.  10:54.76 Antto Pitkänen
7.  11:45.16 Gnome
8.  11:59.48 OriEy
9.  18:22.83 26doober
10.  19:54.58 sporteisvogel
11.  20:12.66 [email protected]
12.  20:28.47 thomas.sch
13.  28:34.43 MatsBergsten


*Clock*(35)
1.  5.09 MartinN13
2.  5.15 JChambers13
3.  5.59 ElephantCuber


Spoiler



4.  6.65 dollarstorecubes
5.  6.69 Josh_
6.  8.09 MattP98
7.  8.63 BradenTheMagician
8.  8.64 MCuber
9.  8.80 JoXCuber
10.  8.91 cuberkid10
11.  8.97 Sean Hartman
12.  9.61 Liam Wadek
13.  9.81 NewoMinx
14.  9.99 typo56
15.  10.36 NathanaelCubes
16.  10.71 Logan
17.  10.82 OriginalUsername
18.  11.32 Luke Garrett
19.  11.85 N4Cubing
20.  12.42 [email protected]
21.  13.12 cubingpatrol
22.  14.08 fun at the joy
23.  14.90 ichcubegern
24.  14.95 CrispyCubing
25.  15.15 idrkmans
26.  18.46 freshcuber.de
27.  18.97 aarush vasanadu
28.  19.08 nevinscph
29.  19.36 BraydenTheCuber
30.  20.83 abunickabhi
31.  21.12 InlandEmpireCuber
32.  25.32 thomas.sch
33.  29.62 Heath Flick
34.  38.56 26doober
35.  55.25 MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(31)
1.  40.42 Heewon Seo
2.  44.67 NewoMinx
3.  52.15 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  57.24 Khairur Rachim
5.  57.53 MCuber
6.  58.22 OriginalUsername
7.  58.73 Dream Cubing
8.  1:04.71 cuberkid10
9.  1:04.73 BradenTheMagician
10.  1:11.34 ichcubegern
11.  1:25.97 Logan
12.  1:27.79 fun at the joy
13.  1:31.94 swankfukinc
14.  1:37.80 cubingpatrol
15.  1:39.33 didiask
16.  1:41.93 abunickabhi
17.  1:42.10 ElephantCuber
18.  1:42.38 nevinscph
19.  1:56.69 Rollercoasterben
20.  1:57.23 breadears
21.  2:15.64 26doober
22.  2:29.82 One Wheel
23.  2:30.99 OriEy
24.  2:40.90 Gnome
25.  2:47.52 aarush vasanadu
26.  3:32.05 Jacck
27.  3:37.44 sporteisvogel
28.  3:43.78 freshcuber.de
29.  5:17.26 [email protected]
30.  5:56.26 thomas.sch
31.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(62)
1.  2.18 jason3141
2.  2.57 DGCubes
3.  2.59 Logan


Spoiler



4.  2.60 SuperDuperCuber
5.  2.82 Cooki348
6.  2.95 asacuber
7.  2.97 icubeslow434
8.  3.04 Aneesh Aparajit
9.  3.15 Awder
10.  3.34 Sean Hartman
11.  3.53 OriginalUsername
12.  4.09 Heath Flick
13.  4.16 typo56
14.  4.23 JChambers13
15.  4.36 NewoMinx
15.  4.36 JoXCuber
17.  4.43 ElephantCuber
18.  4.44 BradenTheMagician
19.  4.53 Luke Garrett
20.  4.96 VIBE_ZT
21.  5.08 Cuz Red
22.  5.16 NathanaelCubes
23.  5.26 Cale S
24.  5.29 Lim Hung
25.  5.48 Liam Wadek
26.  5.50 cuberkid10
27.  5.52 skewby_cuber
28.  5.64 wearephamily1719
29.  5.68 fun at the joy
30.  5.73 MattP98
31.  5.84 [email protected]
31.  5.84 ichcubegern
33.  5.95 Dream Cubing
34.  6.19 bh13
35.  6.28 BraydenTheCuber
36.  6.67 didiask
37.  6.74 Antto Pitkänen
38.  6.86 abunickabhi
39.  6.93 I'm A Cuber
40.  6.96 cubingpatrol
41.  7.13 nico_german_cuber
42.  7.23 FaLoL
43.  7.25 bennettstouder
43.  7.25 VJW
45.  7.36 PingPongCuber
46.  7.72 quing
47.  7.79 InlandEmpireCuber
48.  7.98 lumes2121
49.  9.37 aarush vasanadu
50.  9.79 Mike Hughey
51.  10.78 OriEy
52.  11.52 thomas.sch
53.  11.64 Jacck
54.  12.12 Codanovia
55.  12.43 [email protected]
56.  13.12 26doober
57.  14.36 freshcuber.de
58.  14.46 nevinscph
59.  15.24 Pyraminxer
60.  15.51 sporteisvogel
61.  21.72 Gnome
62.  42.05 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(55)
1.  10.04 thecubingwizard
2.  10.46 BradyCubes08
3.  10.81 Kylegadj


Spoiler



4.  11.14 TipsterTrickster
5.  12.54 cuberkid10
6.  12.63 Rollercoasterben
7.  12.78 Lim Hung
8.  13.22 Cale S
9.  13.86 Sean Hartman
10.  13.89 BradenTheMagician
11.  14.37 NewoMinx
12.  14.50 Luke Garrett
13.  14.63 OriginalUsername
14.  14.66 Logan
15.  14.98 JChambers13
16.  15.12 fun at the joy
17.  15.45 jason3141
18.  15.67 typo56
19.  16.11 BLCuber8
20.  16.59 MattP98
21.  17.34 JoXCuber
22.  18.53 NathanaelCubes
23.  18.67 ichcubegern
24.  19.17 BraydenTheCuber
25.  19.50 MCuber
26.  20.34 Antto Pitkänen
27.  20.67 VIBE_ZT
28.  20.77 DGCubes
29.  21.38 u Cube
30.  21.47 cubingpatrol
31.  22.59 ElephantCuber
32.  23.51 OJ Cubing
33.  23.52 skewby_cuber
34.  23.62 wearephamily1719
35.  24.75 Henry Lipka
36.  26.01 bennettstouder
37.  27.14 Dream Cubing
38.  30.75 Nutybaconator
39.  30.88 SmallTownCuber
40.  31.38 20luky3
41.  32.94 Liam Wadek
42.  34.35 quing
43.  40.26 didiask
44.  40.77 Heath Flick
45.  45.09 [email protected]
46.  45.24 I'm A Cuber
47.  57.37 nevinscph
48.  1:15.34 Codanovia
49.  1:26.84 Jacck
50.  1:32.53 One Wheel
51.  1:37.36 dnguyen2204
52.  1:41.43 26doober
53.  2:04.23 sporteisvogel
54.  2:47.74 thomas.sch
55.  DNF Gnome


*Skewb*(59)
1.  2.91 BradyCubes08
2.  3.33 asacuber
3.  3.49 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  3.61 u Cube
5.  3.85 OriginalUsername
6.  4.02 NewoMinx
7.  4.29 VIBE_ZT
8.  4.47 Kylegadj
9.  4.91 Antto Pitkänen
10.  5.06 Cale S
11.  5.14 Sean Hartman
12.  5.30 BradenTheMagician
13.  5.34 BLCuber8
14.  5.35 Luke Garrett
15.  5.40 Logan
16.  5.43 Lim Hung
17.  5.51 Liam Wadek
18.  5.53 JChambers13
19.  5.64 typo56
20.  5.87 cubingpatrol
21.  5.89 d2polld
22.  6.08 jason3141
23.  6.43 MCuber
24.  6.64 ichcubegern
25.  6.68 N4Cubing
26.  6.97 cuberkid10
27.  7.19 DGCubes
28.  7.23 JoXCuber
29.  7.31 ElephantCuber
30.  7.34 Cuz Red
31.  7.39 lumes2121
32.  7.56 Dream Cubing
33.  7.76 NathanaelCubes
34.  7.94 Codanovia
35.  8.28 fun at the joy
36.  8.34 skewby_cuber
37.  8.38 aarush vasanadu
38.  8.42 abunickabhi
39.  8.45 I'm A Cuber
40.  8.47 quing
41.  8.99 wearephamily1719
42.  9.12 [email protected]
43.  9.16 idrkmans
44.  9.30 BraydenTheCuber
45.  11.32 didiask
46.  11.46 Cooki348
47.  12.39 swankfukinc
48.  12.53 PingPongCuber
49.  12.64 InlandEmpireCuber
50.  12.96 Heath Flick
51.  14.61 nevinscph
52.  15.54 OriEy
53.  17.57 [email protected]
54.  18.55 freshcuber.de
55.  21.03 thomas.sch
56.  25.05 Jacck
57.  25.65 26doober
58.  30.66 MatsBergsten
59.  32.17 sporteisvogel


*Kilominx*(13)
1.  20.25 NewoMinx
2.  30.54 cuberkid10
3.  33.07 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  37.48 [email protected]
5.  40.18 abunickabhi
6.  59.81 ElephantCuber
7.  1:15.09 26doober
8.  1:52.42 thomas.sch
9.  2:34.09 sporteisvogel
10.  2:52.85 [email protected]
11.  3:30.32 MatsBergsten
12.  DNF Heath Flick
12.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  4:07.25 OriginalUsername
2.  4:26.29 BradenTheMagician
3.  4:58.37 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  5:46.65 Fred Lang
5.  5:51.86 cubingpatrol
6.  6:10.21 João Vinicius
7.  6:31.62 BraydenTheCuber
8.  6:45.29 [email protected]
9.  7:11.04 PingPongCuber
10.  8:23.55 SmallTownCuber
11.  9:24.01 26doober
12.  10:19.40 One Wheel
13.  18:01.73 thomas.sch
14.  18:05.20 sporteisvogel


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  8.10 dollarstorecubes
2.  9.15 Trig0n
3.  9.71 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  13.61 BradenTheMagician
5.  15.76 JoXCuber
6.  16.59 cuberkid10
7.  16.82 ElephantCuber
8.  17.37 VIBE_ZT
9.  18.47 JChambers13
10.  18.63 Sean Hartman
11.  19.15 ichcubegern
12.  21.19 xyzzy
13.  24.12 [email protected]
14.  26.20 Heath Flick
15.  26.80 BraydenTheCuber
16.  29.83 abunickabhi
17.  42.73 Mike Hughey
18.  44.53 freshcuber.de
19.  48.80 thomas.sch
20.  53.02 [email protected]
21.  1:02.53 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  31.96 dollarstorecubes
2.  41.12 ichcubegern
3.  43.65 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  47.08 VIBE_ZT
5.  56.37 [email protected]
6.  56.98 abunickabhi
7.  57.85 ElephantCuber
8.  1:10.56 freshcuber.de
9.  1:11.80 Mike Hughey
10.  1:18.31 I'm A Cuber
11.  1:28.06 Jacck
12.  1:29.82 [email protected]
13.  1:41.64 One Wheel
14.  2:18.56 sporteisvogel
15.  DNF thomas.sch


*15 Puzzle*(14)
1.  4.94 Ben Whitmore
2.  5.95 dphdmn
3.  11.99 quing


Spoiler



4.  14.80 Hunter Eric Deardurff
5.  21.26 aarush vasanadu
6.  21.77 Cuz Red
7.  24.67 ichcubegern
8.  31.01 sporteisvogel
9.  34.00 freshcuber.de
10.  34.81 Cooki348
11.  37.82 thomas.sch
12.  39.47 abunickabhi
13.  44.09 MatsBergsten
14.  1:06.54 [email protected]


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  45.97 G2013
2.  DNF MCuber
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF 26doober

*Mirror Blocks*(8)
1.  18.33 BradenTheMagician
2.  20.50 ichcubegern
3.  56.98 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:09.20 Heath Flick
5.  1:28.17 BraydenTheCuber
6.  1:43.12 thomas.sch
7.  3:49.18 [email protected]
8.  4:53.14 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  3:34.01 VIBE_ZT
2.  7:27.59 thomas.sch
3.  DNF One Wheel


*Contest results*(149)
1.  744 OriginalUsername
2.  686 ichcubegern
3.  645 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  637 Dream Cubing
5.  602 Luke Garrett
6.  599 cuberkid10
7.  589 NewoMinx
8.  583 BradenTheMagician
9.  565 Sean Hartman
10.  548 Logan
11.  544 Khairur Rachim
12.  537 typo56
13.  521 Lim Hung
14.  511 JChambers13
15.  509 MCuber
16.  507 NathanaelCubes
17.  480 cubingpatrol
18.  469 didiask
19.  458 JoXCuber
20.  454 jason3141
21.  441 asacuber
22.  439 Antto Pitkänen
23.  429 nevinscph
24.  426 Heewon Seo
25.  412 wuque man
26.  407 Liam Wadek
27.  406 abunickabhi
28.  402 DGCubes
29.  395 ElephantCuber
30.  394 BraydenTheCuber
31.  391 G2013
32.  374 Legomanz
33.  363 MattP98
34.  360 Kylegadj
35.  357 Cooki348
36.  353 sigalig
37.  352 [email protected]
38.  351 VIBE_ZT
39.  316 wearephamily1719
40.  310 Cale S
41.  308 BradyCubes08
42.  307 thecubingwizard
43.  297 d2polld
44.  290 Michael DeLaRosa
45.  284 FaLoL
46.  282 Henry Lipka
47.  281 u Cube
48.  277 xyzzy
49.  272 quing
50.  255 lumes2121
51.  253 Cuz Red
52.  250 OriEy
53.  246 dollarstorecubes
54.  245 26doober
55.  234 aarush vasanadu
56.  230 I'm A Cuber
57.  229 Gnome
58.  222 MatsBergsten
59.  219 swankfukinc
60.  209 ExultantCarn
61.  202 BLCuber8
62.  201 VJW
63.  199 riz3ndrr
64.  186 [email protected]
65.  182 thomas.sch
66.  177 One Wheel
67.  176 Jacck
68.  173 TipsterTrickster
69.  167 nico_german_cuber
70.  166 Fred Lang
71.  165 sporteisvogel
72.  158 20luky3
73.  154 Nutybaconator
74.  153 InlandEmpireCuber
75.  152 bennettstouder
76.  150 MTOBEIYF
77.  142 LittleLumos
78.  141 freshcuber.de
79.  134 thatkid
80.  131 Keenan Johnson
80.  131 Ontricus
80.  131 Heath Flick
80.  131 skewby_cuber
84.  130 Imran Rahman
85.  129 João Vinicius
86.  128 John Benwell
87.  127 Trig0n
88.  125 OJ Cubing
89.  124 gottagitgud
89.  124 Rollercoasterben
91.  123 dnguyen2204
92.  122 AidanNoogie
93.  118 Coinman_
93.  118 Utkarsh Ashar
95.  116 ican97
96.  112 TheNoobCuber
96.  112 PingPongCuber
96.  112 SmallTownCuber
99.  107 Codanovia
100.  106 RandomPerson84
100.  106 Samuel Kevin
102.  96 KingCanyon
103.  94 Schmizee
104.  91 vishwasankarcubing
104.  91 bh13
106.  89 Petri Krzywacki
107.  87 MegaminxMan
108.  84 trangium
108.  84 Pratyush Manas
110.  83 DhruvA
111.  80 Keroma12
112.  79 Magdamini
112.  79 revaldoah
114.  78 Jrg
115.  77 colegemuth
116.  73 breadears
117.  67 N4Cubing
118.  64 danvie
118.  64 nikodem.rudy
120.  63 BenChristman1
121.  61 SuperDuperCuber
122.  59 filmip
123.  58 icubeslow434
124.  57 Aneesh Aparajit
125.  56 Awder
126.  55 ngmh
127.  53 elliottk_
128.  48 Mike Hughey
128.  48 idrkmans
130.  47 UnknownCanvas
131.  46 pizzacrust
132.  43 tobiaz
133.  40 matt boeren
134.  38 rj
135.  37 MartinN13
135.  37 Juan Peralta
137.  33 Josh_
137.  33 KrokosB
139.  30 bilbo07
140.  29 EngineeringBrian
141.  17 Ben Whitmore
142.  16 dphdmn
142.  16 Sebastien
142.  16 GC1998
145.  14 Hunter Eric Deardurff
145.  14 CrispyCubing
147.  9 RyuKagamine
148.  8 swburk
149.  6 Pyraminxer


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2020)

149 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 43!

That means our winner this week is *d2polld!* Congratulations!!


----------

